# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات حديثية من موقع الجمعية العلمية السعودية للسنة وعلومها

## أحمد البكري

من 
مكتبة المخطوطات الحديثية من موقع الجمعية العلمية السعودية للسنة وعلومها


كتب المتون


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=73




المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم النيسابوري 

بداية النسخة:حدثنا ابومحمد عبد الرحمن بن حمدان
نهاية النسخة:انما أخرجه مسلم من حديث معاذ بن هشام

عددالاوراق:1-159
عدد أسطرالورقة:25
مصدر المخطوط: لناشـر  خليفة بن ارحمة بن جهام آل جهام الكواري


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd2/1.rar



صحيح مسلم - قطعة نسخة 1  الإمام مسلم بن الحجاج  

http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd2/4.rar



مساوئ الأخلاق للخرائطي  للخرائطي  


بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ............... باب ما جاء في سوء الخلق من الكراهة 
نهاية النسخة: يا حميراء  لا تجزعي من الويح ، فإن الويح كلمة رحمة ، ولكن اجزعي من الويل 

عددالاوراق:1-77
عدد أسطرالورقة:21
مصدر المخطوط: الناشـر  خليفة بن ارحمه بن جهام آل جهام الكواري


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd2/11.rar


المصنف لعبد الرزاق الصنعاني  العلامة عبد الرزاق الصنعاني  

بداية النسخة: باب غسل الذراعين - عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج قال : قلت لعطاء : أرأيت إن غمست يدي في كظامة  غمسا ؟ قال : حسبك والرجل كذلك ، ولكن أنقها

نهاية النسخة: عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه أن حمزة الاسلمي سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصيام في السفر فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن شئت فصم وإن شئت فأفطر

عددالاوراق:1-184
عدد أسطرالورقة:27
مصدر المخطوط:الناشـر  خليفة بن ارحمة بن جهام آل جـهام الكواري


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd2/12.rar



موضوعات من مستدرك الحاكم النيسابوري للذهبي  الإمام الذهبي  


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd2/14.rar



نوادر الأصول للحكيم الترمذي - النسخة المسندة 

http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd2/17.rar



السنن الكبرى  للحافظ النسائي  

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و صلى الله على النبي محمد و آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا 
نهاية النسخة:  عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واقفا على راحلته بمنى فأتاه رجل فقال يا رسول الله إني كنت أرى

عددالاوراق:1-177
عدد أسطرالورقة:62

نبذة عن الكتاب  الناسخ أحمد بن محمد الخطيب البقاعي فرغ من كتابته في سنة 1107هـ

مصدر المخطوط:الناشـر  سام محمد بو قريص


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd3/1.rar



صحيح ابن خزيمة  ابن خزيمة  


بداية النسخة: قال أبو بكر : في هذا الخبر دلالة على أن الكعبين هما العظمان الناتئان في جانبي القدم 
نهاية النسخة: إذ أمر الله عز وجل بهما فبدأ بذكر أحدهما في الأمر قبل الآخر ، أن جائز أن يبدأ المأمور بالفعلين بأحدهما

عددالاوراق:1-311
عدد أسطرالورقة:31
مصدر المخطوط:الناشـر  خليفة بن ارحمة بن جهام آل جـهام الكواري


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd3/6.rar




أحاديث الحربي  أبو الحسن علي بن عمر بن محمد بن الحسن الحربي الختلي  

بداية النسخة:     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... توكلت على الله
نهاية النسخة: و صلى الله على خير خلقه محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

عددالاوراق: 13
عدد أسطرالورقة: 15


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd4/1.rar



الأحاديث المنتقاة من مغازي  للحافظ موسى بن عقبة

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صل على محمد وآله وسلم 
نهاية النسخة: والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار

عددالاوراق:1-10
عدد أسطرالورقة:20
مصدر المخطوط: الناشـر  خليفة بن ارحمه بن جهام آل جهام الكواري


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd4/3.rar



الجزء الأول من المسند الصحيح عل التقاسيم والأنواع  للحافظ أبي حاتم محمد بن حبان  


http://www.sunan.org/mkh/cd4/5.rar



طوالات الأخبار والقصص والآثار  أبو موسى المديني، محمد بن أبي بكر  


 مصدر المخطوط: المكتبة الظاهرية مجموع 3798 عام، مجاميع 62 (159 أ - 169 ب)
 ملاحظات: بخط الإمام المزي رحمه الله تعالى، كتبها في أواخر ذي الحجة سنة ست وتسعين وستمائة

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd4/13.rar



قطعة من سنن الحافظ أبي بكر الأثرم  أبي بكر الأثرم  


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd4/14.rar



الأحاديث الطوال  الطبراني    

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd5/3.rar


الجامع الترمذي  أبو عيسى محمد بن عيسى بن سَوْرة بن موسى بن الضحاك الترمذي  


بداية النسخة:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم     باب ما جاء لا تقبل صلاة بغير طهور
نهاية النسخة: فقال : ما بقي أحد أعلم به مني كان علي يأتي بالماء في ترسه و فاطمة تغسل عنه الدم وأحرق له حصير فحشي به جرحه 

عددالاوراق:187 -1
عدد أسطرالورقة: 32


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd5/14.rar




موطأ الإمام مالك  مالك، أبو عبد الله مالك بن أنس بن أبي عامر التيمي الأصبحي المدني  

عدد الأوراق: 219
مصدر المخطوط: المكتبة الأزهرية - 100005


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd6/1.rar



الجامع الصحيح .  أبو عبد الله محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  

 بداية النسخة:فقلنا يارسول الله فكيف الصلاة عليكم أهل البيت ....." 
نهاية النسخة:عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول لا إله إلا الله وحده أعز جنده ونصر عبده وغلب الأحزاب وحده و لاشيء بعده ".

عددالأوراق:146
عدد أسطرالورقة:21
نبذة عن الكتاب:هذا المخطوط عبارة عن جزء من الكتاب الصحيح الجامع للإمام البخاري .
مصدر المخطوط: وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر   


http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/9.rar



الجزء الثاني عشر من الجامع الصحيح  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاريرحمه الله 


بداية النسخة:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه الإعانة باب الشركة في الطعام والنهد والعروض ...".

نهاية النسخة:باب إذا غدر المشركون بالمسلمين هل يعفى عنهم حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف ....قالوا أردنا إن كنت كاذبا نستريح منك وإن كنت نبيا لم يضرك تم الجزء الثاني عشر من كتاب البخاري ..".

عددالأوراق:147
عدد أسطرالورقة:15
مصدر المخطوط: وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر 


http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/10.rar



الجزء الثلاثون آخر الجامع الصحيح  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  


بداية النسخة:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم باب ما جاء في اجتهاد القضاة ..."

نهاية النسخة:باب قول الله عزوجل " ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة "....حدثنا أحمد بن إشكال حدثنا محمد بن ".

عددالأوراق:84
عدد أسطرالورقة:13
مصدر المخطوط:وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر 


http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/11.rar




الجامع الصحيح.  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري 

بداية النسخة:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم كتاب في القدر حدثنا أبو الوليد هشام بن عبد الملك ....".

نهاية النسخة:باب ما جاء في اجتهاد القاضي بما أنزل الله لقوله تعالى " ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله "والله أعلم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم آمين .

عددالأوراق:97
عدد أسطرالورقة:31
نبذة عن الكتاب:يظهر أن هذا المخطوط هو الجزء التاسع والعشرون من صحيح الجامع .
مصدر المخطوط: وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر.

http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/12.rar




 الجزء الحادي عشر من الجامع الصحيح  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  


بداية النسخة:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وحالوا بينهم وبين البيت قال أبو عبد الله ..."

نهاية النسخة:باب من اختار الغزو ....تم الجزء الحادي عشر بحمد الله تعالى وعونه ..."

عددالأوراق:  73
عدد أسطرالورقة:13
مصدر المخطوط: وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر


http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/13.rar



الجزء الثالث عشر من الجامع الصحيح  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه توفيقي باب في بركة الغازي في ماله ..."

نهاية النسخة:قال قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تقتل نفس ظلما إلا كان على بن أدم الأول كفل من دمه لأنه من سن القتل "تم الجزء الثالث عشر من كتاب البخاري ....وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا .

عددالأوراق:80
عدد أسطرالورقة:11
مصدر المخطوط: وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر


http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/14.rar



الجزء التاسع عشر من الجامع الصحيح للبخاري  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  

بداية النسخة:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم باب مواقيت الحج والعمرة ..."

نهاية النسخة:عن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال ما تركت ...ويليه باب استلام الركن بالمحجن .

عددالأوراق:28
عدد أسطرالورقة:13
مصدر المخطوط: وقف الشيخ العفيفي على طلبة العلم بالأزهر.


http://sunan.org/mkh/mkhm/15.rar



 سنن ابى داود  ابو داود السجستانى : ابو داود سليمان بن الاشعث  

بداية النسخة : حدثنا أبو على محمد اللؤلؤى حدثنا ابو داوود سليمان بن لاشعث السجستانى 

نهاية النسخة : عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يوذينى ابن ادم بسب الدهر وانا الدهر بيدى الامر اقلب الليل والنهار قال ابن السرح عن بن ابى المسيب مكان سعيد والله اعلم 

عدد الأوراق: 343  ورقة
عدد الأسطر: 33
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر 


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd17/7.rar



مختصر احاديث الاحكام  يوسف بن محمد بن عبدالله 


بداية النسخة :  فهذا كتاب مختصر ليه جملة من احاديث الاحكام فى الحلال والحرام الفته من احاديث المسند للامام والصحيحين والسنن الاربعة للائمة الاعلام وغيرها من كتب المحدثين .

نهاية النسخة:  والثالث لا يكون المؤمن مؤمنا حتى يرضى لاخيه ما يرضى لنفسه والرابع الحلال بين والحرام بين قال الربيع سمعت الشافعى يقول يدخل هذا الحديث يعنى حديث عمر فى سبعين بابا من الفقد الله سبحانه وتعالى اعلم .

عدد الأوراق: 155 ورقة.
عدد الأسطر: 19
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd17/8.rar



مختصر الجامع الصحيح لمسلم  : النووى : أبو زكريا يحيى بن شرف بن مرى بن حسن الحزامى الحورانى الشافعى 

بداية النسخة :فان الله وله الحمد لما يسر لى شرح صحيح الامام ........". بتمامه وكما له حسا وقد الح اكثر اصحابى 
بحثا ودرسا ونظرت فى انه لا يستغنى من عنى بالشرح عن اصول 
نص الامام ومراجعتها ليعلم اولا تناسق الالفاظ ثم تقارير الروايات .."

نهاية النسخة: .....وعن سعيد بن جبير قال اختلف اهل الكوفه فى هذه الايه 
ومن يقتل مومنا متعمدا فجزاوه جهنم فرحلت الى ابن عباس فسلته فقال 
انزلت اخر ما انزلت ثم نسخها شى زاد فى روايه عن هذه الايه 
والذين لايدعون مع الله الها اخر ولا يقتلون النفس التى حرم الله الا بالحق...".   

عدد الأوراق: 186 ورقة
عدد الأسطر: 29
 مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd17/9.rar



مصابيح السنة  محيي الدين البغوي  

بداية النسخة:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم رب يسر وتمم بالخير...".

 نهاية النسخة: عن أنس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " مثل أمتي مثل المطر..."

......تم الكتاب بعون الملك الوهاب على يد أضعف ...."

عدد الأوراق: 304 ورقة.
عدد الأسطر:19.

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd17/10.rar



معجم الطبراني الكبير  الطبراني  


بداية النسخة:عن عبد الله بن عمر..."

نهاية النسخة: والله أعلم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه ,آخر كتاب المعجم الطبراني.......

عدد الأوراق: 344
عدد الأسطر: 29


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd17/11.rar



 سنن ابن ماجه  أبو عبد الله ابن ماجه رحمه الله تعالى  


بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمد لله وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله ......قال أبو عبد الله محمد بن ماجه باب اتباع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.....".

نهاية النسخة:عن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من ملك ذا رحم محرم .....".

عدد الأوراق:288
عدد الأسطر:23
نبذة عن الكتاب : آخر المخطوط عليها سماعات كثيرة .
مصدر المخطوط: وقف أحمد بن..... الاسم غير واضح


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd18/7.rar




عمدة الاحكام عن سيد الأنام  عبدالغنى بن عبدالواحد بن على بن سرور المقدسى الجماعيلى 


بداية النسخة : فإن بعض اخوانى سالنى اختصار جملة من احاديث الاحكام مما اتفق عليه الامامان ... فأجبته .

نهاية النسخة : بلغ النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رجلا من أصحابه اعتق غلاما ... لم يكن له مال غيره فباعه بثمان مايه درهم ثم ارسل ثمنه اليه ... .

عدد الأوراق: 43.
عدد الأسطر: 21-22

ملاحظات: 
نسخة ضمن مجموعة بها نسختان به ترميم .

مصدر المخطوط : المكتبة الأزهرية.


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd18/8.rar




الأربعين فى ارشاد السائرين الى منازل المتقين  الطائى : أبوالفتوح محمد بن محمد بن على الهمذانى  


بداية النسخة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ....أخبرنا الشيخ الإمام مجد الدين أبو الفرج محمد بن محمد بن علي الطائي قال الحمد لله .....".



نهاية النسخة : آخر كتاب الأربعين والحمد لله رب العالمين ...".

عدد الأوراق: 96.
عدد الأسطر: 17
 مصدر المخطوط:  موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd19/3.rar



شرح السنة - الجزء الأول  محيي السنة الحسين بن مسعود البغوي  


بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم رب يسر وأعن الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا.......". 

نهاية النسخة: عن ابن عباس قال سافر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين مكة والمدينة أميالا لا يخاف إلا الله يصلي ركعتين هذا حديث صحيح تم الجزء الأول من كتاب شرح السنة ..". 

عدد الأوراق :246
عدد الأسطر: 23
مصدر المخطوط : المكتبة الأزهرية رقم --338233 


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd19/4.rar


الموطأ  مالك بن أنس رحمه الله تعالى  

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم باب وقوت الصلاة قال حدثني يحي بن يحي الليثي ....".

نهاية النسخة: أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه سلم مالك عن بن شهاب عن محمد بن جبير بن سليم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لي خمسة أسماء ....".

عدد الأوراق: 738
عدد الأسطر: 21 
مصدر المخطوط  : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd19/6.rar




اللؤلؤ المرصوع فيما قيل لا اصل له أو بأصله موضوع فى الحديث  محمد بن خليل بن ابراهيم القاوقجى

بداية النسخة :  هذه نبذه مما لهجت به العامة فى كثير من الاقطار واشتهرت انها احاديث رسول الله الصادق المختار ..".

نهاية النسخة :  ...ومنهم من قصد الى السلطان ومنهم غير ذلك واستغفر الله العظيم ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلى العظيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه الى يوم يبعثون كلما ذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون ....".

عدد الأوراق: 43.
عدد الأسطر: 23.
مخطوطات مكتبة الأزهر رقم النسخة :  321512


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd20/7.rar



صريح السنة  أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري  

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله .....قال قرأ علي أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري وأنا أسمع الحمد لله مفلح الحق .....".

نهاية النسخة: عن أبي برزة الأسلمي قال قال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه سولم " يا معسر من آمن بلسانه ولم يدخل الإيمان في قلبه .....آخر الكتاب والحمد  لله وحده ...".

عدد الأوراق : 04

عدد الأسطر: 31.

مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة أبي عبد العزير خليفة بن أرحمة بن جهام آل مشرف الكواري 


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd20/8.rar



بلوغ المرام من احاديث الاحكام  ابن حجر العسقلانى : شهاب الدين أبو الفضل أحمد بن على بن محمد بن على الكنانى  


بداية النسخة: فهذا مختصر يشتمل على اصول الادلة الحديثية للاحكام الشرعية حررته تحريرا بالغا ليصير من يحفظه بين اقرانه نابغا

نهاية النسخة: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكرم كلمتان حبيبتان الى الرحمن خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

عددالاوراق: 116
عدد أسطرالورقة: 19

مصدر المخطوط: مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف رقم النسخة :  333022


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd20/19.rar



البعث  أبو بكر عبد الله بن أبي داود سليمان بن الأشعث السسجتاني  

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...أبو بكر عبد الله بن أبي داود .....عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " من أحب لقاء الله أحب الله لقاءه...".

نهاية النسخة: 

عدد الاوراق :  19 
عدد الأسطر: 16


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd20/22.rar



الجمع بين الصحيحين  :أبي عبد الله بن أبي نصربن عبد الله الحميدي  

بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ثقتي بالله وحده .... الحديث الأول حديث الخضر وموسى ...".

نهاية النسخة: من رواية أبي هريرة وجابر وأنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال اللهم إنما محمد بشر ....تم الجزء الثاني من الجمع بين الصحيحن..".

عدد الأوراق:  182.

عدد الأسطر:  17.

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd22/4.rar



المصنف  ابن ابي شيبة رحمه الله.  

بداية النسخة :عن الشعبى عن مسروق قال ما أبالى حرمتها أو حرمت حفنة من ثريد حدثنا أبو بكر قال ثنا عبد الرحيم بن سلمان ...|".

نهاية النسخة : قال هو بمنزلة اللقطة يعرف . فى اللحم ينفخ من للبيع حدثنا شريك عن غالب....".

عدد الأوراق:    178.
عدد الأسطر: 25.

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd22/5.rar



 تلخيص صحيح مسلم  أبوالعباس أحمد بن عمر القرطبي (ت 656هـ).  

بداية النسخة : أم سلمة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تقول ابا ساير زواج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يدخلن عليهن أحدا ..".

نهاية النسخة  : وعن جابر بن عبد الله قال ندب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .... يوم الخندق فانتدب الزبير ثم ندبهم فانتدب الزبير ثم ندبهم فانتدب ....".



 ملاحظات : فهرس في موقع المكتبة باسم كتاب فى الحديث .

عدد الأوراق:    101.
عدد الأسطر: 19

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd23/2.rar



الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين1  ابن الجزري  

بداية النسخة : حمد الله الذي جعل الدعاء لرد القضاء والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء وعلى اله وصحبه الأتقياء والأصفياء فإن هذا الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين وسلاح المؤمنين من خزانة النبي الأمين....".



نهاية النسخة :والحمد لله رب العالمين . والصلاة والسلام على رسوله محمد خاتم النبيين وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين . أمين وصلوات الله تعالى على جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين ....".

عدد الأوراق:  87.
عدد الأسطر: 13.
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd26/1.rar




الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين 2  ابن الجزري : شمس الدين أبو الخير محمد بن محمد بن على بن يوسف العمري  

بداية النسخة : حمدا لله الذي جعل الدعاء سببا لرد القضاء والصلاة والسلام على محمد سيد الأنبياء وعلى اله وصحبه الأتقيا الأصفيا ....".

نهاية النسخة : اللهم بحق عبدك ارفع عن الخلق ما نزل بهم ولا تسلط عليهم من لا يرحمهم فقد حل بهم ما لا يرفعه غيرك ولا يدفعه سواك اللهم فرج عنا يا كريم يا أرحم الراحمين أمين....". 

عدد الأوراق:  75.

عدد الأسطر: 19.

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd26/1.rar



تسديد القوس مختصر مسند الفردوس  للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني  


بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم أعن ياكريم يسر.....أما بعد فإني كنت أرى شيخنا الإمام شيخ الإسلام حافظ عصره زين الدين المكني بأبي الفضل العراقي تغمده الله برحمته يكشف...الأحاديث الغريبة التي سأل عنها من مسند الفردوس ...".

نهاية النسخة: حديث قال الله عز وجل يا ابن آدم عليك ...".

عدد الأوراق: 260.

عدد الأسطر: 28

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd27/5.rar



المنتخب من مسند عبد بن حميد  عبد بن حميد بن نصر أبو محمد الكسي  

بداية النسخة: (غير واضح) .....مسند أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه.....".

نهاية النسخة: آخر المنتخب والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيد ولد آدم محمد النبي الأمي وعلى آله الطاهرين وعلى أصحابه ....".

عدد الأوراق : 206.
عدد الأسطر: 19
مصدر المخطوط:مكتبة أبي عبد العزيز خليفة بن أرحمة بن جهام آل جهام الكواري

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd27/6.rar



اتحاف الناقد البصير بقوى احاديث الجامع الصغير  علي بن أحمد أبا صبرين  


بداية : هذا ما اشتدت حاجة المحدثين وتطمع فى نيله رغبات المدرسين والمتفقهين من أولي البصائر والدين من جمع أحاديث الجامع الصغير....".

نهاية النسخة:  يشمت العاطس : ثلاثا فما زاد فهو مزكوم يلبى المعتمر حتى يستلم الجمر عن ابن عباس والحمد رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا أبدا أمين أمين...".

عدد الأوراق:162.
عدد الأسطر: 25.
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر 

http://sunan.org/mkh/cd28/5.rar



سنن الشافعي  محمد بن إدريس الشافعي  


بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....قال حدثنا الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي ...".

نهاية النسخة: فقال فيه عن الأسود بن قيس عن رجل من قومه يقال له بشير بن علقمة ثم ذكر الحديث آخر الكتاب ......".  

عدد الاوراق : 144.
عدد الأسطر: 17
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر 


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd28/6.rar



كتاب الزهد  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل  


بداية النسخة: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...قال حدثني أبي أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل .....عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " كم غدا إلى المسجد وراح أعد الله له عز وجل له في الجنة نزلا كلما غدا وراح....".

نهاية النسخة: .....قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أهل المعروف في الدنيا هم أهل المعروف في الآخرة ....تم الكتاب بحمد الله وحسن توفيقه....".

عدد الأوراق: 72.

عدد الأسطر: 63.

مصدر المخطوط : اسانبول  , اسم الناشر : أبو عبد العزيز خليفة بن ارحمة بن جهام آل جهام الكواري التميمي


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd28/7.rar



مختصر الجامع الصحيح للإمام مسلم  زكي الدين أبو محمد عبد العظيم بن عبد القوى بن عبد الله سلامه بن سعد الشافعي  


بداية النسخة : فهذا كتاب اختصرته من صحيح الإمام أبي الحسين مسلم ... اختصارا يسهله على حافظه ورتبته ترتيبا يسرع بالطالب إلى وجود مطلبه في مظنته وقد تضمن مع صغر حجمه جل مقصود الأصل ... كتاب الايمان باب الأول الايمان لا اله الا الله ...".



نهاية النسخة : قال لي ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما تعلم وقال هرون تدرى أى سورة نزلت من القرآن نزلت جميعا قال نعم إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح قال صدقت ... ".

ملاحظات : الناسخ وتاريخ النسخ موجود على أول صفحة من المخطوط   


عدد الأوراق: 215.

عدد الأسطر: 25

مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر 


http://sunan.org/mkh/cd30/4.rar



الجامع الصحيح – ج3  : البخاري, أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الجعفي  


أوله: يوم النحر و قال أبو الزبير عن عائشة و ابن عباس رضي الله  عنهم أخر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الزيارة إلى الليل

آخره: باب الريان للصائمين... ...نا ابراهيم بن المنذر قال حدثني معن قال حدثني ملك عن ابن شهاب عن حميد

عدد الأوراق:22

عدد الأسطر:23

نبذة عن المخطوط: مخروم أوله و آخره, فيه من أبواب الحج و فضائل المدينة و كتاب الصيام 


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/3.rar



الجامع الصحيح – ج3  البخاري, أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الجعفي  


أوله: يوم النحر و قال أبو الزبير عن عائشة و ابن عباس رضي الله عنهم أخر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الزيارة إلى الليل
آخره: باب الريان للصائمين... ...نا ابراهيم بن المنذر قال حدثني معن قال حدثني ملك عن ابن شهاب عن حميد
عدد الأوراق:22
عدد الأسطر:23
نبذة عن المخطوط: مخروم أوله و آخره, فيه من أبواب الحج و فضائل المدينة و كتاب الصيام 


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/4.rar



الجمع بين الصحيحين –ج1  الحميدي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي نصر فتوح بن عبد الله الأندلسي (ت488)  


أوله: الحمد لله الذي لا تحصى نعمه و لا ينتهي كرمه... أما بعد فإن الله تعالى يقول
آخره:قال ابن حزم و أنس بن مالك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ففرض الله على أمتي خمسين صلاة 
عدد الأوراق:61
عدد الأسطر:ما بين 20 و 26
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف, وقف الشيخ عبد العزيز الحصين
نبذة عن المخطوط:آخره مخروم


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/5.rar



 الأربعين النووية  النووي, أبو زكريا يحيى بن شرف بن مري الشافعي (ت 676) 


أوله: الحمد لله وحده و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و آله , الحمد لله و الشكر له على كل نعمه و به التوفيق و العصمة، فقد روينا عن علي ابن أبي طالب و عبد الله بن مسعود و معاذ بن جبل و أبي الدرداء و ابن عمر و ابن عبد الله و أنس ابن مالك و أبي هريرة و أبي سعسد الخدري رضي الله تعالى عنهم من طرق كثيرة بروايات متنوعات أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال
آخره: و صلى الله و سلم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه عدد معلوماتك و مداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون و غفل عن ذكرك الغافلون دعويهم فيها سبحانك اللهم و تحيتهم فيها سلام و ءاخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 
عدد الأوراق:14
عدد الأسطر:15
مصدر المخطوط:مكتبة المسجد النبوي, وقف محمود محمد و محمد ظوهرية
نبذة عن المخطوط: فيه ذكر تاريخ المقابلة (1363) , و في الورقة الأخيرة تاريخ تملك هذه النسخة (1347)


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/6.rar




الأربعين النووية ( آخر)  النووي, أبو زكريا يحيى بن شرف بن مري الشافعي (ت 676) 


أوله: الحمد لله رب العالمين قيوم السموات و الأرضين مدبر الخلائق أجمعين باعث الرسل صلواته و سلامه عليهم المكلفين بهدايتهم و بيان شرائع الدين بالدلائل القطعيات و واضحات البراهين
آخره: فهذا آخر ما قصدته من بيان الأحاديث التي جمعت قواعد الإسلام و تضمنت ما لا يحصى من وجوه الأحكام و بالله التوفيق و صلى الله تعالى على محمد و آله و سلم و يتلوه أربعين حديثا للإمام الحافظ زكي الدين أبي محمد عبد العظيم بن عبد القوي بن عبد الله المنددي رضي الله تعالى عنه 
عدد الأوراق:14
عدد الأسطر:19
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة المسجد النبوي
نبذة عن المخطوط: في حواشيها تعليقات مأخودة عن ابن حجر و علي القاري و تفسير أبي السعود و غيره


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/7.rar




الجزء الثاني من كتاب الجامع الصحيح المختصر المسند من أمور رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسننه وأيامه  الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  


أوله: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، رب يسر يا كريم. كتاب البيوع و قول الله عز و جل و أحل الله البيع و حرم الربا و قوله إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم
آخره: حدثنا يحيى بن سليمان حدثنا ابن وهب عن يونس عن الزهري عن سالم عن ابن عمر عن اخته حفصة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال لها إن عبد الله رجل صالح
الناسخ: عمر ابن خليل بن عمر ابن عبد الراحم بن رمضان ابن خضر ابن خليل ابن أبي الحسن التنوخي الطايي 
تاريخ النسخ: يوم الأربعاء من شهر صفر سنة خمس و خمسين و سبع مايه
عدد الأوراق:185 
عدد الأسطر: 25
مصدر المخطوط:مكتبة المسجد النبوي, وقف محمد العزيز الوزير
نبذة عن المخطوط: فيه ثبت سماع الناسخ و جماعة في آخره و إجازة روايته، و فيه فهرست أبوابه في أوله


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/8.rar



الجزء الثالث من كتاب الجامع الصحيح المختصر المسند من أمور رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وسننه و أيامه  الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله 


أوله:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم باب مناقب عمار و حذيفة 
آخره: حدثنا قتيبة قال حدثنا سفيان عن عمرو عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال للمتلاعنين حسابكما على الله أحدكما كاذب لا سبيل لك عليها قال يا رسول الله مالي قال لا مال لك إن كنت صدقت عليها فهو بما استحللت من فرجها و إن كنت كذبت عليها فذلك أبعد و أبعد لك منها
الناسخ: عمر بن خليل بن عمر بن عبد الراحم بن رمضان بن خضر بن خليل بن أبي الحسن التنوخي الطايي الشافعي بن عجلون رحمه الله تعالى 
تاريخ النسخ: العشر الأوسط من شهر جمادى الأول سنة خمس و خمسين و سبعمائة
عدد الأوراق:186 
عدد الأسطر: 25
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف
نبذة عن المخطوط: في آخره ثبت سماع الناسخ له و غيره 


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/9.rar



الجزء الرابع من كتاب الجامع الصحيح المختصر المسند من أمور رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و سننه و أيامه  الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله  

أوله: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم كتاب النفقات فضل النفقة على الأهل و قول الله عز و جل و يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون في الدنيا و الآخرة 
آخره: باب قول الله تعالى و نضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة و أن أعمال بني آدم و قولهو يوزن... ... عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كلمتان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
الناسخ: عمر بن خليل بن عمر بن عبد الراحم بن رمضان بن خضر بن خليل بن أبي الحسن التنوخي الطايي الشافعي بن عجلون رحمه الله تعالى 
تاريخ النسخ: الحادي و العشرين من شهر رجب الفرد سنة خمس و خمسين و سبعمائة
عدد الأوراق:304 
عدد الأسطر: 25
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف, الموقف محمد العزيز الوزير
نبذة عن المخطوط: في آخره ثبت سماع الناسخ له و إجازة شيخه شهاب الدين أبي محمود الشافعي ثم المقدسي له بروايته بخط يد الشيخ 


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd1/10.rar



الشهاب في المواعظ والآداب  القضاعي أبو عبد الله محمد بن سلامة بن جعفر الشافعي (ت454)  


أوله: بحوله و قدرته الباب الأول قال صلى الله عليه و سلم الأعمال بالنيات 
آخره: اللهم إني أسألك عيشة سوية و ميتة تقية و مردا غير مخز و لا فاضح يا أرحم الراحمين. تم الكتاب بحمد الله و منه و تسهيله و عونه و الحمد لله أولا و آخرا على كل حال 
عدد الأوراق: 13 
عدد الأسطر: مابين 21/22 
الناسخ: عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بسام 
تاريخ النسخ: 1004
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف , وقف الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز الحصين


http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd2/4.rar



عمدة الأحكام عن سيد الأنام  الجماعيلي تقي الدين أبو محمد عبد الغني بن عبد الواحد بن علي بن سرور المقدسي الحنبلي ( ت600)  


أوله: الحمد لله الملك الجبار الواحد القهار و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له رب السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما العزيز الغفار و أشهد أن محمدا عبده و رسوله المصطفى المختار صلى الله عليه و سلم و على آله و أصحابه السادة الأطهار صلاة دائمة أناء الليل و أناء النهار 
آخره: و في لفظ بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن رجلا من أصحابه أعتق غلاما له مال غيره فباعه بثمان مائة درهم ثم أرسل ثمنه إليه 
عدد الأوراق: 37
عدد الأسطر: 24
الناسخ: عبد الله بن راشد السليمان
تاريخ النسخ: الاثنين 19 رجب 1310
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف ، وقف فيصل بن عبد الله الجابري

http://sunan.org/mkh/madinah/dvd4/6.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



مخطوطات مصطلح الحديث >> 


نخبة الفكر في اصطلاح أهل الأثر  أحمد بن حجر العسقلاني 

نزهة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر لابن حجر مع 4 حواشي  لإبن حجر العسقلاني  

المقنع في علوم الحديث  للحافظ ابن الملقن  

الغماز على اللماز للسمهودي  

المدخل إلي كتاب الإكليل للحاكم النيسابوري  للحاكم النيسابوري  

المدرج إلى المدرج للحافظ السيوطي  الحافظ السيوطي  

الأزهار المتناثرة في الأخبار المتواترة  السيوطي  

السفر الثاني من غريب الحديث  أبو محمد القاسم بن ثابت السرقسطي  

الشرح المليح على مقدمة غرامى صحيح  محمد الأمير السنباوي المالكي  

نزهة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر  ابن حجر العسقلاني رحمه الله  

عين الإصابة مختصر تمييز الصحابة  السيوطي  

التقيد والإيضاح لما أطلق وأغلق من كتاب ابن الصلاح.  الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله.  

الإعتبار فى بيان الناسخ والمنسوخ من الأخبار  الحازمي 

الناسخ والمنسوخ فى الحديث الشريف: ابن الجوزى: أبو الفرج جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن على بن محمد بن على القرشى البغدادى 

الامداد بمعرفة علو الاسناد  ابن سالم البصري  

معرفة علوم الحديث  عثمان بن عبدالرحمن بن عثمان بن موسى الكردى المعروف بابن الصلاح 

مفتاح السعيدية فى شرح الالفية الحديثة  محمد بن عمار بن محمد  

إجازة الملوي أجاز فيها الشيخ أحمد السري  الملوي : شهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد الفتاح بن يوسف بن عمر المجيري الشافعي  

العالى الرتبة شرح نظم النخبة  الشمني : تقى الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن حسن بن على بن يحى الحنفى  

ألفية العراقي في أصول الحديث 1  العراقي : أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين بن عبد الرحمن زيد الدين الكردي  
ألفية العراقي في أصول الحديث2  
ألفية العراقي في أصول الحديث 3 
ألفية العراقي في أصول الحديث 4  
ألفية العراقي في أصول الحديث 5  
الفية العراقى في أصول الحديث 6 

عقود الدرر في علوم الأثر  ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي 

مقدمة فتح الباري لشرح الجامع الصحيح للبخارى  ابن حجر العسقلاني : شهاب الدين أبو الفضل أحمد بن على بن محمد بن على الكناني  

حاشية الكمال بن أبي شريف على نزهة النظر بتوضيح نخبة الفكر لابن حجر العسقلانى  كمال الدين محمد بن محمد بن أبي شريف  

حاشية يوسف الغزي على منظومته في المصطلح  يوسف الغزي  

صحيح المعاني شرح منظومة البيباني  عبد الهادى نجا بن رضوان نجا بن محمد الأبيارى المصري  
صحيح المعاني شرح منظومة البيباني2  

شرح الغزي على نظمه لنخبة الفكر  الغزي يوسف بن أحمد بن عثمان الشافعي المقري (ت 1188)  

شرح المنظومة البيقونية  علي محمد الزرقاني 

نخبة الفكر في مصطلح أهل الأثر  ابن حجر شهاب الدين أبو الفضل أحمد بن علي بن حجر الكناني المصري (ت 852)  


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=74



تراجم الرواة 

كتاب الحفاظ  مجهول  0

مجرد أسماء الرواة عن مالك للعطار  يحيى بن عبد الله أبو الحسين القرشي المعروف بالرشيد العطار  

من وافق اسمه اسم أبيه للأزدي  أبو الفتح الحسن بن أحمد الأزدي الموصلي 

ذيل طبقات الشافعية لابن كثير جمع الأنصاري  لابن كثير جمع الأنصاري

الجزء الحادي عشر من فضائل الصحابة ومناقبهم وقول بعضهم في بعض  للحافظ الدراقطني  

تقريب التهذيب للحافظ لابن حجر - نسخة 1  الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني  

من وافقت كنيته اسم أبيه  الحافظ علاء الدين مغلطاي بن قليج المصري  

طبقات الشافعية الكبرى  تاج الدين السبكي 

رسالة فى أسماء رواة الحديث  نصر ( ابو الوفاء ) ابن الشيخ نصر يونس الوفائى الهورينى 

الجزء الأول من كتاب الإخوة والأخوات  أبو الحسن علي الدراقطني رحمه الله  

تاريخ مولد العلماء ووفاتهم من أول الهجرة النبوية  أبو سليمان محمد بن عبد الله بن زبر الربعي  

شمائل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  الترمذى : ابو عيسى محمد بن عيسى بن سورة بن الضحاك السلمى البوغى 

بهجة المحافل واجمل الوسائل بالتعريف برواة الشمائل  اللقانى : برهان الدين أبو الامداد إبراهيم بن إبراهيم بن حسن بن على المالكى عبدالمتعال الصعيدى  

الطبقات الوسطى  الانبابى : القاضي تاج الدين : عبد الوهاب بن السبكي 

طبقات الشافعية للسبكي. 

تهذيب السيرة النبوية - الجزء الثاني  أبو محمد عبد الملك بن هشام النحوي.  

تسمية من روى عن المزني المختصر الصغير من علم الشافعي  ابن الأكفاني 

وصايا العلماء عند حضور الموت  أبو سليمان محمد بن عبدالله بن أحمد بن ربيعة بن زبر الربعي - 379 هـ.  

تراجم البخارى  ناصر الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن أبى المعالي محمد بن منصور  

الراغبين العفاة فى الرمز الى المولد المحمدى والوفاة  أبو اسحق إبراهيم بن محمد بن محمود الشافعى المحدث الدمشقى المشهور بالناجى  

الدرر السنية فى نظم السيرة النبوية  العراقى : أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين بن عبد الرحمن زيد الدين الكردى 

: الدرر السنية فى نظم السيرة النبوية.2  العراقى : أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين بن عبد الرحمن زيد الدين الكردى. 

أسماء رجال مشكاة المصابيح  الخطيب : ولي الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الخطيب  

اقتباس الأنوار والتماس الأزهار في أنساب الصحابة ورواة الآثار  الجيانى أبو علي الحسين بن محمد بن أحمد الغساني الأندلسي 

سيرة النبى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم  مغلطاى بن قليج بن عبدالله البكجرى المصرى الحكرى الحنفى

العقد المنظوم فى ذكر أفاضل الروم  على بن بالى بن محمد أوزن ( الطويل ).  

التقييد لمعرفة رواة السنن والأسانيد  ابن النقطة الحنبلي  

قرة الأبصار فى سيرة المشفع المختار  عبد العزيز بن عبد العزيز اللمطي المكناسي  

مختصر أسماء الصحابة  تقي الدين محمد بن محمد بن فهد الفاسي

أخبار النحويين البصريين  الحسن بن عبدالله بن المرزبان السيرافي 

الدر المنظم فى مناقب الإمام الاعظم  نوح بن مصطفى الرومي الحنفي  

السمط الثمين في مناقب أمهات المؤمنين  أحمد بن عبد الله بن محمد الطبري 

الخيرات الحسان في مناقب الإمام أبي حنيفة النعمان  شهاب الدين أحمد ابن حجر الهيثمي 

ضبط أسماء أهل بدر  الجبرتي  

قرة العينين في فضل الزهراء و الحسنين  لم يعرف 

مناقب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن علي بن الجوزي

مناقب الإمام الشافعي  أبو عبد الله محمد بن عمر الرازي  


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=75



علم العلل >> 

سؤالات ابن أبي شيبة لعلي ابن المديني  علي ابن المديني  

سؤال البرقاني للدراقطني  للدراقطني  

العلل  للحافظ الدراقطني  

الجزء الثاني من الفوائد المعللة  أبوزرعة الدمشقي  

العلل الكبير  للحافظ اللترمذي 

العلل للدارقطني المجلد الرابع  الدارقطني 
العلل .( الجزء الثالث )  الدراقطني  



http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=76



علم الفهارس والأثبات والمشيخات

ثبت شيوخ الحافظ ابن سبط العجمي   

المعجم المفهرس للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني  الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني  

إجازة البهي للشباسى  

المجمع المؤسس للمعجم المفهرس  الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني 

الجزء الأول من مشيخة أبي المنجا عبد الله بن عمر بن علي اللتي البغدادي .  أبو المنجا عبد الله بن عمر بن علي اللتي البغدادي رحمه الله 

ثبت بأسانيد مفتي القدس الشيخ حسن الحسيني المسمى كشف الحزن وحلول المنن في أوصاف السيد حسن  محمد البديري المقدسي الشهير بابن حبيش 

فهرس مجاميع العمرية بالظاهرية  ياسين محمد السواس 

فردوس الأخيار بمأثور الخطاب  الديلمي 


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=77


كتب الشروح

فوائد الحنائي شرح  
قطعة شرح الترمذي لابن رجب  أبو الفرج ابن رجب الحنبلي  

الإعلام بسنته عليه السلام شرح ابن ماجة  للحافظ مغلطاي بن قليج الحنفي 

شرح مشكلات مصابيح السنة.  أبو الفرج محمد بن داود بن يوسف ـ كان حيا 680 هـ.  

غريب الموطأ  أبو محمد عبد الحق بن عبد الحكم بن علي الغساني الفاسي رحمه الله 

شرح مشكل الأحاديث و الآثار  محمد بن عبد الرحمن العلقمي الشافعي  

التعليق على صحيح البخاري  بدر الدين محمد بن أبي بكر بن عمر المالكي

 تجريد التوضيح شرح الجامع الصحيح  شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد الشافعي 

مشكل الصحيحين وكشف النقاب عما روى الشيخان للأصحاب  صلاح الدين خليل أبو سعيد  

شرح صحيح البخاري " جزء منه "  لعله فتح الباري لابن حجر العسقلاني 

شرح صحيح البخاري  محمد بن الحنبلي 

النصف الأول من مجمع الغراب  أبو الحسين عبد الغفار الفارسي 

المعلم بفوائد مسلم.  المازي رحمه الله

غريب الحديث  القاسم بن سلام الهروي.  

: وسائل الخلاص من تحريف حديث من فارق الدنيا على الإخلاص  الغماري 

الاستذكار لمذاهب أئمة الأمصار وفيما تضمنه الموطأ من المعاني والآثار  أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن عبد البر النمري القرطبي المتوفى رحمه الله سنة ث463 هــ  

حاشية السندى على سنن النسائى  نور الدين بن عبدالهادي أبو الحسن السندي  

شرح معانى الآثار  أبو جعفر الطحاوي.\

شرح زكريا الانصارى على الاربعين النووية  زين الدين أبو يحيى زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد بن زكريا السنيكى المصرى الشافعى 

: إحكام الأحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام  لابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله  

الحرز الثمين للحصن الحصين  ملا على القارى : نور الدين على بن سلطان محمد الهروى

المفهم لما اشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم  القرطبى : أبو العباس احمد بن عمر بن ابراهيم بن عمر  

شرح زكريا الانصارى على الأربعين النووية نسخة2  زكريا الأنصارى : زين الدين أبو يحيى زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد بن زكريا السنيكى المصري الشافعي

شرح زكريا الانصارى على الاربعين النووية نسخة3  زكريا الأنصارى : زين الدين أبو يحيى زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد بن زكريا السنيكى المصري الشافعي  

إحكام الإحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام  ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله تعالى

القول المعروف فى أحاديث فضل المعروف  مرعى بن يوسف بن أبى بكر بن أحمد الكرمي المقدسي الحنبلي  

بداية القاري في ختم صحيح البخاري  الطبلاوى : ناصر الدين محمد بن سالم المصري الشافعي.  

تعليق الناجي على الترغيب والترهيب  الناجى : برهان الدين ابراهيم بن محمد بن محمود بن بدر القبياتى الحلبى  

الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام  ابن الملقن : سراج الدين أبو حفص عمر بن على بن أحمد بن محمد الأنصاري 

الديباج على صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج.  جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي الشافعي  

مشكل الآثار  أحمد بن محمد بن سلامة بن عبد الملك الأزدي الطحاوي 

النهاية في غريب الحديث.( الجزء الأول منه).  ابن الأثير : مجد الدين المبارك بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن عبد الكريم الشيبانى 

مختصر شرح صحيح مسلم  المعافري 

الإعلام شرح عمدة الأحكام، الجزء الأول  سراج الدين عمر بن أبي الحسين علي النحوي الأنصاري المعروف بابن الملقن ( ت804) 

شرح الأربعين النووية  أبو الفضل محمد معين الدين بن صفي الدين الحسني الحسيني الإيجي رحمه الله 

منهاج العلماء الأحبار في تفسير أحاديث كتاب الأنوار – الجزء الأول  أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عمر بن عبد الملك القيسي 
منهاج العلماء الأحبار في تفسير أحاديث كتاب الأنوار – الجزء الثاني  أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عمر بن عبد الملك القيسي  


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=78


التواريخ

أخبار الزمان في تاريخ بني العباس  الخزرجي 

رحلة محمد العبدري.  محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن سعود العبدري 

منتقى ملخص رحلة ابن بطوطة  محمد بن فتح الله بن محمود البيلوني  

رحلة العياشى  عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي بكر العياشي 

منحة أهل العصر بمنتقى تاريخ محبي مصر.  ابو السعود أفندي. 

نظم السلوك في تواريخ الخلفاء و الملوك  عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن علي بن أحمد الحنفي البسطامي  

نور العين اليمين في مناقب سيدنا علي السجاد زين العابدين  الشعاب، عبد الباقي بن محمد صالح المدني ( ت1197)  


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=80



التخريج

هداية الرواة في تخريج أحاديث المشكاة  للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني  

تخريج الأذكار.  للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني

مناهل الصفا في تخريج احاديث الشفا  جلال الدين السيوطي.  



http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=81



الأجزاء حديثية

مجلس من فوائد الليث بن سعد  الليث بن سعد بن عبد الرحمن الفهمى ، أبو الحارث المصرى  

مجلس من أمالي أبي موسى المديني  أبو موسى المديني  

نسخة نبيط بن شريط  أحمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن نُبَيط بن شَريط 

جزء فيه من أخبار عمرو بن عبيد المعتزلي البصري  الدارقطني، أبو الحسن علي بن عمر بن أحمد  

الجزء الأول من الزيادات في كتاب المزني  للإمام أبي بكر النيسابوري  

أحاديث من حديث أبى حفص عمر بن محمد بن على الزيات  

الجزء الرابع من الثقفيات  رواية أبي الطاهر أحمد بن محمد بن احمد السلفي

أمالى فى الحديث والادب وغيرهما  السيد محمد مرتضى الزبيدي

بلغة لطلاب الحثيث فى صحيح عولى الحديث  ضياء الدين بن قدامة المقدسي

موطأ مالك  مالك بن أنس ابن مالك بن عامر الأصبحي المدني، إمام دار الهجر 

جامع المسانيد  الحافظ ابن كثير الدمشقي 

سنن أبى داود  سليمان بن الأشعث بن شداد بن عمرو، الأزدي أبو داود، السجستاني 

جامع المسانيد  أبو الفرج عبدالرحمن بن على بن الجوزي القرشى 

المجلد السادس من كتاب المعجم الكبير  الطبراني 

قطعة من سنن  علي بن عمر أبو الحسن الدارقطني البغدادي  

عمدة الاحكام عن سيد الانام  عبدالغنى بن عبدالواحد بن على بن سرور المقدسى الجماعيلى  

بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام  الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني

تخريج الأحاديث الأربعين للمنذرى  المناوي 

المقاصد الحسنة في بيان كثير من الأحاديث المشتهرة على الألسنة  الإمام الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الرحمن السخاوي  

تمييز الطيب من الخبيث مما يدور على السنة الناس من الحديث  إبن الديبع  

الجمع بين رجال الصحيحين  إبن طاهر المقدسي  

الرحمة الغيثية عن الرحمة الليثية -نسختان  الحافظ أحمد بن على بن حجر العسقلاني  

التقريب والتيسير لمعرفة سنن البشير النذير في أصول الحديث - 3 نسخ  ابن شرف النووي

مصابيح السنة  محيي الدين البغوي

منتهى الآمال فى شرح حديث انما الاعمال  جلال الدين السيوطي  

جزء ابن ملاعب أبي الفضل أحمد بن ملاعب  ابن ملاعب أبو الفضل أحمد بن ملاعب رحمه الله  

موفقات ومصافحات الدمياطي  أبو محمد عبد المؤمن بن خلف بن أبي الحسن الد مياطي رحمه الله  

عوالي جزء ابن عرفة  : انتقاء الحافظ أبو عبد الله الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى 

فيه حديث جماعة من شيوخ بلخ  سماع الشيخ الإمام الحافظ البارع موفق الدين ابن يعقوب يوسف بن أحمد بن إبراهيم البغدادي  

كتاب الأربعين التساعية  محمد بن جماعة  

فيه حديث جماعة من شيوخ بلخ  سماع الشيخ الإمام الحافظ البارع موفق الدين ابن يعقوب يوسف بن أحمد بن إبراهيم البغدادي

فيه حديث جماعة من شيوخ بلخ  سماع الشيخ الإمام الحافظ البارع موفق الدين ابن يعقوب يوسف بن أحمد بن إبراهيم البغدادي

كتاب العوالي  شمس الدين محمد بن محمد بن محمد الجزري الدمشقي  

تساعيات ابن العطار  ابو يحيى علي بن ابراهيم بن داود ابن العطار الشافعي  

جزء ابن فيل  : ابن فيل هو أبو طاهر الحسن بن أحمد بن إبراهيم البالسي

جزء فيه رسالة عبدوس عن الإمام أحمد  عبدوس بن مالك العطار

جزء هلال الحفار  هلال بن محمد بن جعفر بن سعدان الحفاررحمه الله

مجلس من مجاليس طراد الزينبي  نقيب النقباء طراد الزينبي

حديث ابن السماك  عثمان بن أحمد بن السماك أبو عمرو الدقاق  

حديث أبي العباس محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم السرّاج  أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم السرّاج

جزء فيه مجلس من أمالي ابن هزار مرد الصريفيني  أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن هزارمرد الصريفيني 

السباعيات الألف  الشحامي ؛ أبو القاسم زاهر بن طاهر النيسابوري.

جزء فيه مجلس من مجالس أبي الطاهر السلفي  أبو الطاهر أحمد بن محمد السلفي رحمه الله تعالى .  

جزء فيه أحاديث أبي جعغر محمد بن سليمان المصيصي  أبو جعغر محمد بن سليمان المصيصي لوين  

: ثلاثيات البخاري  أبو الخير محمد بن موسى بن عبدالله الصفارالمعروف بـ " ابن أبي عمران ".  

: العقد الفريد فى علو الاسانيد .  أحمد بن سليمان الأروادي 

حقوق الجار  شمس الدين أبي عبد الله الذهبي 

نوادر الأصول في معرفة أخبار الرسول  الحكيم الترمذي  

الأربعين العاليات الأبدال التساعيات للدمياطي  شرف الدين أبي محمد عبد المؤمن بن خلف بن أبي الحسن الدمياطي

الموضوعات الكبرى( الجزء الأول).  ابن الجوزى : أبو الفرج جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن على بن محمد بن على القرشي البغدادي  

فضائل الأعمال للمقدسي  محمد بن عبد الواحد بن احمد بن عبدالرحمن السعدي  

لباب الأحاديث  جلال الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن سابق الدين الخضيري

برد الأكباد عند فقد الأولاد  ابن ناصر الدين شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي بكر القيسي الدمشقي الشافعي (ت842)

درر البحار في الأحاديث القصار  السيوطي جلال الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بن محمد الخضيري (ت911)  

رياض النفوس في اختصار الفردوس  ابن مسافر محمد بن مسافر بن عثمان بن محمد بن أحمد المقدسي (ت 830)  

فيض الخلاق شرح وسيلة المشتاق و تكرمة العشاق في الصلاة و السلام على أفضل من ركب البراق و اسري بجسده الشريف و اخترق السبع الطباق  محمد بن علي الداودي الغرباني  

نفحات العبير الساري بأحاديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري  الأنصاري ، نور الدين علي بن أحمد القرافي الشافعي  


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ails&cat_id=93


ســــــــؤالات 1 

سؤالات الحاكم للدارقطني  الحاكم النيسابوري  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...102&book_id=73

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ils&cat_id=102



المســانيد

 8 

مسند الحافظ أبي العباس السراج  الحافظ أبي العباس السراج

مسند أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله 

المسند  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله 

مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي  أحمد بن علي بن المثنى التميمي الموصلي  

مسند الإمام الشافعى  الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي

مصنف عبد الرزاق  أبو بكر عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني  

مسند الشافعي  أبو عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي 

مسند أبي يعلى(قطعة منه)  أبو يعلى الموصلي  

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ils&cat_id=128


الأمــــــالي
 2 

أمالي أبي سهيل .  أبو سهيل أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله رحمه الله 

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...35&book_id=106


جزء فيه مجلسان من أمالي  الصاحب نظام المُلك أبي علي الحسن بن علي بن إسحاق  

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...35&book_id=158


http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ils&cat_id=235



فقـــــه السنة

 3 

الاصطلام فى الخلاف بين الامامين الشافعى وأبى حنيفة  منصور بن محمد بن عبدالجبار بن أحمد المروزى السمعانى التميمى  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...36&book_id=133


الإيصال  ابن حزم الظاهري أبو محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...36&book_id=134

جواب عن مسائل  محي الدين بن شرف النووي رحمه الله تعالى  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...36&book_id=135




الفوائــــــــــ  د
 3 

الجزء الأول من الفوائد المنتقاة الغرائب الحسان من حديث ابن الحسن رحمه الله .  أبو الحسن علي بن عمر بن محمد بن الحسن رحمه الله
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...37&book_id=114

فوائد الهروي  الدراقطني رحمه الله 

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...37&book_id=115

الفوائد " انتقاء ابن حفص عمر بن حفص البصري"  ابن حفص عمر بن حفص البصري رحمه الله  

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...37&book_id=116




الطبقـــــات
 4 

مختصر من مختصر الجواهر المضية فى طبقات الحنفية  الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية: لمحي الدين عبد القادر بن محمد بن نصر القرشي(775هـ)  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...39&book_id=176

تواريخ دمشق1 
القاسم بن على بن الحسن بن هبة الله ابن عساكر.
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...39&book_id=191

تواريخ دمشق2
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...39&book_id=192

تواريخ دمشق3
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...39&book_id=193




المعاجــــم 1 

معجم ابن حجر الهيتمى 
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...40&book_id=185



رواية الحديث
 6 

بغية الأديب الفاضل الماهر في إجازة الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر  عبد الستار الدهلوي  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...41&book_id=248


سند صحيح البخاري  الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر   
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...41&book_id=249

نزهة الناظر والسامع في طرق حديث الصائم المجامع  ابن حجر العسقلاني : شهاب الدين أبو الفضل أحمد بن على بن محمد بن على الكناني.  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...41&book_id=250

المجلس الأول من ختم البخارى من كتاب التذكرة في مجالس الكرام البررة  أحمد بن صدقة بن أحمد بن حسين بن عبد الله بن محمد بن محمد  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...41&book_id=268

المنح البادية في الأسانيد العالية  محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر  

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...41&book_id=269

اليانع الجني في أسانيد الشيخ عبد الغني  البكري محمد بن يحيى المدعو بمحسن التيمي الترهتي الفرني (ت 1280)  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...41&book_id=287

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...ils&cat_id=241




الشمائل
5 


أشرف الوسائل إلى فهم الشمائل  ابن حجر الهيثمي شهاب الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن علي السعدي الأنصاري (ت 974)  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...44&book_id=271


الشمائل المحمدية  الحافظ أبو عيسى محمد بن عيسى بن سورة الترمذي رحمه الله تعالى  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...44&book_id=281

القرب في محبة العرب  العراقي زين الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحيم بن الحسين بن عبد الرحمن الكردي (ت806)  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...44&book_id=282


باعث النفوس إلى زيارة القدس المحروس  برهان الدين بن تاج الدين عبد الرحمن الدمشقي رحمه الله  

http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...44&book_id=286

مختصر سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  محمد بن عبد الوهاب التيمي النجدي  
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/index.php?v...44&book_id=299

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

بارك الله فيك اخي ولكن الروابط لا تعمل هل من اخ فاضل يرفع لنا شرح الترمذي لبن رجب علي موقع ارشيف ومستدرك الحاكم  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ايمن شعبان

The webpage cannot be found

----------


## ضياء الدين

الروابط على موقع الجمعية لا تعمل
وهم مشكورون على كل حال ، ولكن لماذا يتركونها على هذا النحو ؟!

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزيري

نعم كما قال الأخوة الروابط لا تعمل للأسف .. أرجو الإصلاح .. 
شكر الله لكم

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

المرجو إصلاح الروابط التالفة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا فعلتم الروابط !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

